# Rainbow poodles



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Someone was creative with these two.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

A happy, colorful poodle


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

wow cool!! the zebra and polka dot ones are stylin' !! heehehheheh


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Nice, thread, *Lou*.

The more I see poodles with colored ears and tail poms the more I'm tempted to do it to Danno. Hubby was not at all enthusiastic, but maybe when he's next out of town for work... hmmm, tempting.

My favorite color is orange, so I adore this look:


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

We saw this guy at the Super Pet Expo last winter.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Ciscley said:


> Nice, thread, *Lou*.
> 
> The more I see poodles with colored ears and tail poms the more I'm tempted to do it to Danno. Hubby was not at all enthusiastic, but maybe when he's next out of town for work... hmmm, tempting.
> 
> My favorite color is orange, so I adore this look:


I will warn you that orange really grabs and you will have to grow it out most likely... Unless your dog's coat is really course, then it won't grab as good.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

